# MSI Winki Application installation



## darklord_v

Hey guys,

just had a simple question. My motherboard comes with a linux based application(OS) called Winki. So my question is can i install my graphics driver in it.
I downloaded the drivers from geforce but the .run file does not excute in winki(right clicking on the file gives the execute option).

Thanking in advance:smile:


----------



## hal8000

Have a read at the documentation that comes with your motherboard.
From what I can find Winki is embedded linux, so its built into your motherboards
firmware, that means the kernel contains all the drivers and it should just work.


You will of course have to select it at boot, or if it is embedded possibly use a BIOS
option, F12 usually presents a boot menu.

Ubuntu blogspot: Linux based MSI's Winki


----------



## darklord_v

well this i know well. The documentation does have the answer to my question.

Reason for making a thread in the first place was that in Winki my screen resolution is limited to onlyn 640 * 480. there is just this one resolution in the screen menu. 
Any way to correct this . 
P.S : i have a nvidia GPU installed


----------



## hal8000

darklord_v said:


> well this i know well. The documentation does have the answer to my question.
> 
> Reason for making a thread in the first place was that in Winki my screen resolution is limited to onlyn 640 * 480. there is just this one resolution in the screen menu.
> Any way to correct this .
> P.S : i have a nvidia GPU installed


Probably not.
As its embedded, I doubt whether it will contain a package manager or be able to any or remove software.
Try this, open a terminal and type:
xrandr

If it exists, it will show all available video resolutions,below is sample output:

[[email protected] ~]$ xrandr
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 4096 x 4096
LVDS1 connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 287mm x 215mm
1024x768 60.0*+
800x600 60.3 56.2
640x480 59.9


----------

